# Burstner garage door gas strut?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,
while wandering the show over the weekend saw a few Aviano`s and elegance models with the large rear garage under the bed 8) .

well our Delfin 695 is the same but yours have the gas strut to make opening the door SAFER , for me and the van thought this would be a good conversion but forgot to measure the strut lenght fully open and closed  :roll: .

Any chance someone with this fitted could measure it with door closed and open thanks, and if possible a photo of the mounting points inside the garage to get the depth thingy, my local Burstner dealer dont like me taking pictures inside there vans unless I`m buying  

cheers
Russ


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
That would be Southdown motorhomes then. It does not supprise me. Worst thing I have ever done buying off them. Staff ok but that pompous ass Ayl--g senior, a nightmare unless you are buying a Concord !

I will get you the measurement's tomorrow but dont hold you breath for the pictures but I will try.
You are quite welcome to come to Bognor & have a look if you like.
I will be in touch Wed.
GC.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers GC,

measurements would be fine ,

yeh southdowns are RUBBISH at customer service :evil: .

our van has to go in for a recall to get all the windows replaced  and they said "did you buy from us" NO said I but Burstner gmbh said you`ll fix it for free :lol: OH said they and have never got back to me.

BUT Chelston said we`ll phone you back, 1 hr yes 1hr later they called and said yes no probs just give us your van details and we`ll get the windows then arrange a fitting date 8) .

A letter to Burstner gmbh will be sent later saying why dont they remove southdowns from there list of Authorised dealers, I always thought the Donkeys were at Blackpool not Portsmouth :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Russ.
The measurments (centre of fixing stud's) Extended 37.5 cm closed 23.6 cm.
Camera not working but the fixing brackets are nothing special. Just 90 degree alloy plate shaped & screwed to the door & top of garage door frame.
Any more info please let me know.
GC.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers for that ,
now to get a strut off flea bay and bingo no more door nocking you in the garage or banging the van side.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Russ

Glad your sorted, if you need to look at the strut our van is outside, just PM me.

We bought our first van (Burstner Aviano) from Southdowns and I fully agree about the comments about them. If we need any warranty work doing Id rather drive to Chelstons than go 9 miles down the road to them!

We bought our current van from Premier near Chichester, what a diffrence, there fantastic and just cant help enough. Customer service is second to none

Andy


----------

